# Determining how much bettas are worth



## skylord2454 (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay so I'm sorta new the the betta breeding thing. I was wondering with bettas how can you access how much money their worth. Like which tails are worth more and which are worth less. And does the colour and patterns mean something in the price? If so which colours are worth more and which latters are worth less? Thank you!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They're worth as much as you think they're worth, so if you're really proud of a spawn, go ahead and sell them for 15 dollars on AquaBid or to wherever. Also take a look at what rates are on AquaBid/Ebay and your local area. See if there are other breeders in your area and see about what they charge.

For the most part no one is really going to buy VT's because they're the most common so CT's would most likely be next unless they're unique CT's (again look at AB and Ebay) and then DeT, DT, HM, HMPK would be my hierarchy basically. But to each their own.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

They're worth as much as someone will pay for them, really.
Something with a name/pattern(Like butterfly,salamander,black lace or mustard gas for examples) tends to go as well.
Better quality/form is obviously preferable(even fins will generally be chosen over long anal fins on a HM for example).

VT's will sell for the least(in general) because they're so common.
blues with red wash will also(in general, not always) go for less as these are the ones you commonly see in petstores.
CT's will sell for more if they're decent quality(good web reduction, HM or close to HM spread, evenly spaced branching that isn't curled from hard water..)
Halfmoons and HMPK tend to go for the most.
There's a decent fan base for double tails.
Deltas/super deltas tend to be passed over as "not HM" so no one looks at them. 
If you're breeding halfmoons you'll probably end up with a good number of delta/super deltas. They may still sell, especially if they have nice colors/body shape.

I tend to value fish from an established strain/line that breeds semi-true over a pretty fish who came from two petstore parents and the genetics are still untested.

You shouldn't be breeding for profit though. You likely won't even break even with the cost of supplies/fish and the time put into the hobby. xD
--------
when you have your fry you can always gauge interest by asking what people would pay for /that/ fish or start at a petstore price($5-$6) and auction it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I just do this for fun.. so for me it all depends on each fish - people are going to look at how close to the standard the fish is when they are willing to spend the big bucks.. the closer to the show standard, the more money people are willing to spend (sometimes). Also how unique it is.. my blue cambodians go for much more than other cambodians.. I have just about every color available in cambodians, along with patterns.. so for me personally it depends on how good the fins are, how even/deep the colors are, the pattern and so forth. 

But usually I sell mine for $10 or less regardless how show quality they are as I tend to sell more to friends and this is mainly a hobby for fun  Value of the fish is what you make of it - if you are in it for profit, then stop before you get too far.. as unless you are set up like a betta farm you rarely ever break even in this business. But if you are doing it for fun then the value is greater than just monetary


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Solid colored fish with good form and fins are easy to sell. Marbles have to be clean and striking to sell well. There will always be a place for non-reds and clean Cambodians because they are so vital to breeding programs. Everyone loves solid white and solid black but boy are they hard. Big fish sell very well. Any tail type will sell well if it is on an amazing fish. VT's are making a comeback but they have to be very nice to sell. OHM's are becoming very popular. Fighter style plakats(body style) are carving out a niche as well.

That's one very good reason to do your genetics homework. Start out easy. Breed something that will give you predictable results.


----------

